# Compaq/HP Class Action Law Suit



## html81993

http://barrettgrider-v-hpcompaq.com/

Found the above site and wanted to let people know. There is supossedly a faulty piece of equipment that can damage floppy disks.


----------



## PCcruncher

Interesting.......Who still uses floppys? 







I do keep a few around in case I need them on an older computer. But mostly I use a flash drive


----------

